# Need to code Xenon Head Lights



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

seems right. just try it.
Guess i can inject with 3.27 since i´m using PSDZ 4.15 right now


----------



## keiridin (Nov 25, 2020)

I can't say enough good things about Marius. He coded the lights for me in minutes. I highly recommended working with him if coding is needed. Or if you don't prefer to spend hours trying to figure out how to install E-sys and code.


----------



## andrewlees893 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi there i have a BMW 2013 F30 with Halogen headlights can i fit Xenon headlights from a 2015 F30.


----------

